# Oh my god its here!!



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

yeaaahhh - I have ovulated today so FET is on saturday!! I am so excited, keep your fingers crossed ladies xxxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent news,  hope all goes well.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck 

Hope it all goes smoothly...sure it will 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Good Luck with Saturday,
I am going on Friday for scan and Bloods, I hope FET will be Monday.
Keep me posted as to how you get on.

Snaffles


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Excellent news ill keep everything crossed fot u hun 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

superb good luck hun


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck!   

Marie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic news Jess - Loads of        coming your way

Love
Tracy


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!

Well job done.  2 of my embys defrosted well and kept all their cells!! So those 2 have been put back - so chuffed! cant believe how easy it al was when its during a natural cycle.

Thanks to you all for your support - just got to make it through the next 16 days now lol xxxx


----------

